# Fehlende Dungeons / Event  Akt 1



## Käptn (7. April 2013)

Hallo erstmal, 

ich hab momentan mal Lust, wo ich schon gemütlich Gold und Paragon EP farme, in AKT 1 etwas zu suchen, das mir in der Sammlung noch fehlt zum ERfolg - Das sind zum einen der Dungeon "verlorene Miene", das das Lyzeum durch einen Bug nicht erscheint, habe ich schon gelesen. Ebenso fehlen mir dieEreignisse "Gharbads Rache" und "Ewiger Krieg". 

Kann mir irgendwer sagen, wo in AKT 1 die spawnen ? Ich spiele halt nur selten lange am Stück, so das es keine Realistische Option ist, den ganzen AKt abzuklappen jedesmal^^.


----------



## Pattroxx (21. Mai 2013)

Hey Käptn,

hab mal bisschen Google missbraucht  

Verlorene Mine : http://diablo3.4fansites.de/zonen,10031,Verlorene_Mine_Ebene_2.html 
Gharbads Rache : http://diablo3.4fansites.de/ereignisse,10005,Gharbads_Rache.html
Ewiger Krieg   : http://diablo3.4fansites.de/ereignisse,10004,Ewiger_Krieg.html

Manchmal steht oben in der Beschreibung schon wo das jeweilige Event zu finden ist, manchmal auch erst in den Kommentaren ^^ 
Ich hoff zumindest das die Daten dort gepflegt werden, die Kommentare sind ja nun doch schon bissl älter 


Mit bestem Gruß
Pat

&#8364;: Irgendwie erkennt er die Links nicht als Links obwohls direkt aus der Adressleiste rauskopiert wurde.
Einfach  mit Strg+C rauskopieren und einfügen. Die Weiterleitung klappt so auf jeden Fall, habs probiert ^^


----------

